# My New Mali



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

On Sunday we picked up our new terror, Ike, from Logan Haus Kennels.

Ike is out of the Shyla x Endor litter. So far he's been a blast, and pretty rough on pant legs, shoes, shirt sleeves, etc etc :-D . We'll be training him for mainly SDA, and maybe dabbling in some other thigns. It was a tough pick between him and his brother, as they were both wonderful. Mike brought them inside the garage, and they were running around grabbing everything they could. They found a longline that was wrapped up, unraveled it, and were playing tug of war w/ each other. While both pups were great, Ike seemed to be just a little bit more confident and got my eye a bit more.

He takes after toys like crazy, grabs a hold and won't let go.

Here's a video clip from phone of him playing w/ a sock, it's not the greatest quality but it gives ya an idea of how he gets all riled up when playing:
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/http://i567.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid567.photobucket.com/albums/ss120/MegMcCalli/Mal%20Puppy/Video_030109_001.flv">

It's almost impossible to get pics of him! I'll have to get the SLR camera out later this week, and take some good ones of him.

But here are a few until then:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks and sounds GREAT!:smile:

Is this the pup that momma landed on or another one?

(I can see you're building good sock drive)


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

This is another one, unfortunately the dutchie pup (the one the mother landed on) didn't make it despite my best efforts. Somethings are just meant to be I guess. 

I need to order several things, a tug especially, and haven't gotten around to it so a sock is making do for now! :smile:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

A piece of leather (or leather "puppy rag") works great because you can pull it outta his mouth without snagging teeth and encourage him clamping down, but go with what Mike suggests for a pup.

Good fun...enjoy your wardrobe getting added ventilation! :lol:


----------

